
Nearly All of Silicon Valley’s Political Dollars Are Going to Hillary Clinton - dwaxe
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/nearly-all-of-silicon-valleys-political-dollars-are-going-to-hillary-clinton/
======
gragas
>fivethirtyeight.com

Seriously, can we keep politics out of HN? Especially _biased_ politics like
fivethirtyeight?

